# Portsmouth Harbour, UK CCS (Gunwharf Quays)



## lipton (Feb 19, 2010)

Went there day before yesterday and bought 'Print' Eyeshadow a 'Tempting' quad for my friend and the 'Trip' 3 dazzleglass pack, which includes 'Steppin' Out', 'Bare Necessity' & 'Money Honey'.

	I can't remember everything they had, because they had ALOT but most I'd already bought from going the previous month some of the stuff I saw:

	'Mutiny' pigment (as well as at least 15 other pigment/glitters)
	'Tempting' & 'Shadowy Lady' quads
	'Mulch' 'Carbon' ' Woodwinked' 'Bright Future' eyeshadows (there were at least 20 others)
	Both Hello Kitty quads.
	Dame Edna beauty powders.
	A few foundations and blushes.
	'Blankety' and 'Sunsonic' lipstick (plus about 10 others)
	A few lipglosses
	Quite a few brushes
	Hello kitty makeup bags and mirrors.
	MAC brush rolls.
	2009 Holiday eye and lip kits
	A few nail polishes
	Lots of tendertones.

	errm that's all I can remember at the moment but I'll be going back in the next month or so, so I'll update this thread then and make a point to try and remember more names lol.


----------



## JustDivine (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Porstmouth, UK CCS (Gunwharf Quays)*

OMG....*TENDERTONES*!!!!!

Must....get...somehow!


----------



## nukacola (Nov 25, 2011)

Was thinking of going there as its fairly close to me... Tendertones have TOTALLY sold me on going! Poor bank balance...


----------



## MadamEghiz (May 7, 2012)

Has anyone seen anything recently? I am thinking of travelling from London just to go there so want to make it worth my while


----------

